# Aquapure AP430 anti-scale



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Has anybody installed one of these in front of a tankless water heater? For homes without a softener, it seems like a nice and affordable option to keep scale out of the heat exchanger. 








Paul


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> Has anybody installed one of these in front of a tankless water heater? For homes without a softener, it seems like a nice and affordable option to keep scale out of the heat exchanger.
> 
> Paul


Not familiar with it, got a link? Not one of those smoke and mirror things with a wire that wraps around the hot line is it?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

No, definitely not the electro-voodoo that we're used to seeing. From what I've read, it's similar to a conventional softener except there's no ion exchange. It's full of siliphos that is supposed to be a food grade scale inhibitor that's been approved by the USDA.

http://www.aquapure.com/aqua-pure-scale-inhibition-system.html



Aquapure is a legit water treatment company so I have to think it'll work. I would just like to hear it from somebody that's installed one.







Paul


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I use the AP917HD-S cartridge for equipment for the same reasons and they do an effective job. Its good for a 100,000 gallons with a 20 gallon per minute flow rate


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use EWS scale guards. I have seen these installed by a local contractor. Something is better than nothing I guess. The cartridge is small and needs to be replaced every year. The larger units are good for 2, don't trust the dial indicators.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Has anybody installed one of these in front of a tankless water heater? For homes without a softener, it seems like a nice and affordable option to keep scale out of the heat exchanger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It has the same compound in it thats used in the Everpure cartridges you see in restaurants on ice machines and coffee makers to prevent scale. They work on tankless, Noritz for example offers a larger unit in their accessory line.


----------

